# Savage Model 99



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I inherited my dad's old M99 Savage in 300 Savage. It's in mint condition, and since I hunt primarily in Southern MI, only sees occasional action at the range. Probably manufactured around 1946 or so. I don't know much about this gun or this caliber, and wondered if any of you could enlighten me about ballistics, effective range for whitetails, history, etc. Also, any good sources of ammo? You don't find this caliber at Walmart.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/gun_columns/99_1021/


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Its a bit under the 308 as far as power, but its a good choice for deer. Factory loadings are 150s and 180s. You should be able to find at any gun store. Williams in Davison carries them, also easy to find at gun shows. Remington and Federal load for them. If its a good shooting gun, 200-300 yards with PSP bullets [or boattails if you hand load] will cut the drop at those distances over a round nose. 100 yards and under any are sufficient.
150gr is 2630MV and 2303 ME, and 180 is 2350 MV and 2207 ME. You can look this up on Remingtons web site.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Model 99s are superb guns, and 3000 savage rnds are NOT hard to find. Best described to me as a lazy 308. Do some research on your gun, think youll be impressed with it. Early models had brass cyllenders in breach, later models went to steel. Some even had cartridge counters built in. Different stocks, and even a take down model. Probly one the most under-rated rifles available


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

the guns are well made and have a following of collectors. Cartridges of the World says the 300 Sav was introduced in 1920 for the M-99. A good many Savage bolt M-20 and M-40s were made as well as Remington 760s [I have 2] in the 300 Savage. I think the last 99 made was a 99 Limited edition back about 95 that was just beautiful. Wholesaled for around 1000 bucks I think.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have my Grandfather's .300 Savage. Love it. I have had 15 years of hunting with it without problems. I no longer see ammo at Meijers/Walmart/Kmart, but no problems at gun shops. I usually buy a couple boxes a year. 

Saving my brass so that when I pass it on to my kids/grandkids, they will be able to shoot it also!


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I really like the 300 Savage, I use mine for Elk, I have an 99 EG and a Remington 81 in 300 Sav, both are definitely good rifles for Elk, plus any Model 99 just plain feels good on the shoulder, unless it is a 375 Winchester. Les


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

I bought a Model 99 last year that was manufactured in 1950.

I would like mount a scope on it. Will Model 99s, made after the war, have any kind of collectors value and will mounting a scope on my rifle substantially diminish the value ?


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Have posted bits and pieces of this before so if the following is redundant please forgive.

Bought a new Savage 99/300 Savage from Clem's Inland Marine, Dearborn,MI circa 1960 for $60.00 plus 4 % sales tax - out the door. Two years later and with a bit more $$$ in my pocket from my Detroit News paper route became seduced by a FN Mauser .270 Win. and traded the Savage in - BIG MISTAKE. In my mature years and becoming a bit nostalgiac for my "first" deer rifle I bought a beat to "s---" but with a clean and bright bore M99 .300 Savage. Had it re-blued, re-finished the stock myself (I do good stock work) and had the lever re/case-hardend. Beautiful rifle but in a weak moment needed to sell it and was told by numerous dealers: "Its not original..." and had actually dropped in value for less than what I paid for it despite putting about $200.00 plus into it and it wasn't that great to begin with.

Moral: If you plan on keeping and using the rifle for the rest of your life and perhaps passing it on to young-un's then modify it to meet your's and future needs BUT by modifying it you WILL decrease its re-sale value.

Would give $1000.00 to have my first .300 Savage/M99 back again.

Ruger1


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

I finally was able to buy a Savage 99B in a .300 last year, built in 1924. I had been wanting this rifle for about 10 years and I love the old girl. I get my ammo at Gander Mountain, but I also save the brass so I can reload it.


----------

